# SSD overheating and underperforming



## Vya Domus (Jul 11, 2018)

Just bough a 480GB ADATA SU650 and something doesn't seem alright with it. I wasn't expecting it to be as fast or faster than my other 850 EVO but the speeds I am getting are even below what my HDD does. Then I noticed that the temperature of the drive is really high , around 60-64c. It just gradually gets to that temperature whether or not I even use the drive and I suspect the low performance I am getting is because the drive is throttling. The SSD is right in front of a case fan and there is absolutely no reason for it to get that hot.

So , my question is , is there something that can be done or should I just return it ?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 11, 2018)

Return it IMO. Can you post a HDtune screen? Wanna see if the performance is bad from the beginning or does it slowly degrade overtime. I was actually interested in picking up one of those but I found some reviews and it looks like the drive has performance issues when copying large amounts of data, can be related to your issue.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 11, 2018)

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2175788/ssd-overheat.html
Normal - Some ssds can reach 100c+ But i'd return it for the fact it's underperforming.

Run crystaldiskmark and post the result please - we can compare it to a new adata su650 to see how much it underperforms.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 11, 2018)

My 850 pro's sit at 30 degrees. +60 is way too hot for a sata ssd.

I'd just get a refund to be frank,it seems like this drive is very limited. Look for WDS500G2B0A, that's an excellent price/performance drive.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 11, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> My 850 pro's sit at 30 degrees. +60 is way too hot for a sata ssd.
> 
> I'd just get a refund to be frank,it seems like this drive is very limited. Look for WDS500G2B0A, that's an excellent price/performance drive.


+1 to that but most sata ssds will handle 60c anything above that is a cause for concern though.


----------



## Vya Domus (Jul 11, 2018)

60c may not be much for a drive under load but this stays at 60c all the time , even after a cold boot. Last CrystalMark test showed 170mb/s for sequential read and I didn't even bothered to let it finish , I just tried a large file transfer across the two drives and I get some abysmal speed in the order of a few mb/s , it's not that the drive has poor performance it seems outright broken, temp sensor is probably bust and makes the drive throttle. Looks like I have to return it , a rather unpleasant experience with ADATA SSDs.


----------



## Gasaraki (Jul 11, 2018)

Vya Domus said:


> Just bough a 480GB ADATA SU650 and something doesn't seem alright with it. I wasn't expecting it to be as fast or faster than my other 850 EVO but the speeds I am getting are even below what my HDD does. Then I noticed that the temperature of the drive is really high , around 60-64c. It just gradually gets to that temperature whether or not I even use the drive and I suspect the low performance I am getting is because the drive is throttling. The SSD is right in front of a case fan and there is absolutely no reason for it to get that hot.
> 
> So , my question is , is there something that can be done or should I just return it ?




60-64C is not hot at all.  Drives don't throttle till 90C+. You didn't actually post the performance you're getting but those ADATA drives are slow anyway.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 11, 2018)

Gasaraki said:


> 60-64C is not hot at all.  Drives don't throttle till 90C+. You didn't actually post the performance you're getting but those ADATA drives are slow anyway.


It is for a sata drive,especially if he's getting such crap performance. 60 is inexcusable for such low numbers, look at mine, sits at 29 degrees under stress, just 2 degrees abovr the other 256 pro I have that is sitting at 27 in idle.


----------



## qubit (Jul 11, 2018)

Faulty. Return it for refund and get a better brand such as Samsung.


----------



## Vya Domus (Jul 11, 2018)

Another odd thing is that the drive didn't show up first time I formatted it , it only showed up after a second time I did that. Thought nothing about it but I guess it was a sign something's wrong with it.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 11, 2018)

I'd replace it with a 860 evo,mx 500 or wd blue 3d.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 11, 2018)

qubit said:


> Faulty. Return it for refund and get a better brand such as Samsung.


Or Crucial, or SanDisk, or Western Digital...


----------



## Vya Domus (Jul 11, 2018)

Gasaraki said:


> those ADATA drives are slow anyway.



Every review I saw for this drive shows at least 500 mb/s read speed and I am getting a third of that , as slow as these drives may be that's abnormally slow.


----------



## qubit (Jul 11, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Or Crucial, or SanDisk, or Western Digital...


Oh no, I must disagree, because I'm currently shilling for Samsung.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 11, 2018)

Vya Domus said:


> Just bough a 480GB ADATA SU650 and something doesn't seem alright with it. I wasn't expecting it to be as fast or faster than my other 850 EVO but the speeds I am getting are even below what my HDD does. Then I noticed that the temperature of the drive is really high , around 60-64c. It just gradually gets to that temperature whether or not I even use the drive and I suspect the low performance I am getting is because the drive is throttling. The SSD is right in front of a case fan and there is absolutely no reason for it to get that hot.
> 
> So , my question is , is there something that can be done or should I just return it ?



Mod it with a fansink or return it, bet anything it really doesn't use the outer case as a heatsink...


----------



## Vya Domus (Jul 12, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Mod it with a fansink or return it, bet anything it really doesn't use the outer case as a heatsink...



Like I said the thing is right in front of a case fan running at max RPM , and it gets to 64c doing nothing. The drive is definitely throttling as I noticed that the speeds get gradually worse as temperature goes up. Going to buy a WD maybe I'll have better luck with it , thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 12, 2018)

You can still try your luck with a replacement for the su650, but I'd just leave it and get a wd blue 3d. make sure your get the 2017 version cause it's confusing. Check the number, it's supposed to have WDS500G*2*B0A not WDS500G*1*B0A, same goes for different size  (WDS250G*2*B0A vs WDS250G*1*B0A). The new one has 64-layer bics TLC, it's just as good as what they put on 860/970 evo but a bit less pricey.

https://www.wdc.com/en-ie/products/internal-ssd/wd-blue-3d-nand-sata-ssd.html#WDS250G2B0A
https://www.beslist.nl/products/r/WDS500G2B0A/


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 12, 2018)

Yeah RMA that ADATA it is a notoriously horrible drive! Runs HOT and performance issues in way too many configs. I think eidairaman1 is correct in that the drive is faulty and not making the correct contacts under its hood. Also mentioned is the WD blue *5002B0A *is a very solid dependable SSD as is the *5002B0B *which is the very same drive in the M.2 platform both are an additional $30 more than the *Scorching *ADATA..... But i would advise an RMA for the crapola drive ADATA. RMA it for refund or store credit to be used for a real replacement. Good luck!


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 12, 2018)

Or sandisk 3D, they're identical to WD blue.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 12, 2018)

@Vya Domus : If your in US see Newegg: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA6ZP4RF0948

MX300 is a good drive, I have several.


----------



## phill (Jul 12, 2018)

Daft question at this point, but do you have a fan or anything in front of any of your SSDs or SATA drives?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 12, 2018)

He does.


----------



## Vya Domus (Jul 12, 2018)

phill said:


> Daft question at this point, but do you have a fan or anything in front of any of your SSDs or SATA drives?



Said it twice , did you read my first post ?



jsfitz54 said:


> @Vya Domus : If your in US see Newegg: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA6ZP4RF0948
> 
> MX300 is a good drive, I have several.



Not in the US, thing is the drive wasn't even that cheap from where I bought it compared to others and there I was thinking It can't be crap.



DRDNA said:


> But i would advise an RMA for the crapola drive ADATA. RMA it for refund or store credit to be used for a real replacement. Good luck!



Fortunately I can just return and not bother with RMA.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 12, 2018)

Vya Domus said:


> Like I said the thing is right in front of a case fan running at max RPM , and it gets to 64c doing nothing. The drive is definitely throttling as I noticed that the speeds get gradually worse as temperature goes up. Going to buy a WD maybe I'll have better luck with it , thanks everyone for the help.



Yeah send it back, get a crucial mx300.


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 12, 2018)

Vya Domus said:


> Said it twice , did you read my first post ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice that a return is an option! Well i thought a little along the same lines....ADATA a company that that gained fame and popularity when it managed to make cheap ram that was overclocking like MAD, shit was the best for a minute...now i can't even remember what that ram was lol...but i was starting to think too that they were in a new form of REALLY good things but like the rest of the manufactures that have done this same call to fame it is never the case.....except for DFI who then managed to just disappear from the enthusiast market all together to fade back into OEM production....glad it's sorted tho.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 12, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> Nice that a return is an option! Well i thought a little along the same lines....ADATA a company that that gained fame and popularity when it managed to make cheap ram that was overclocking like MAD, shit was the best for a minute...now i can't even remember what that ram was lol...but i was starting to think too that they were in a new form of REALLY good things but like the rest of the manufactures that have done this same call to fame it is never the case.....except for DFI who then managed to just disappear from the enthusiast market all together to fade back into OEM production....glad it's sorted tho.


Was it Elixir Ram


----------



## phill (Jul 12, 2018)

Vya Domus said:


> Said it twice , did you read my first post ?



Apologises, I was busy at work and only skimmed over it..  That said, are the fans blowing a lot of air over the drives?  Are the other drives getting as warm?  If not, as every one has mentioned, return and get another make/model SSD


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 13, 2018)

@Vya Domus :  So what is the final replacement drive selected *and* how is it?


----------



## Vya Domus (Jul 17, 2018)

I returned the drive and decided to buy a 860 EVO.


----------



## Isaac Y (Oct 6, 2019)

Hello. I faced similar issue with Adata SU750 and this is the closest reference of the case that I found on the net. So I want to share my findings here in case other people are having similar issue with their Adata SSD and came here like me.

At first I noticed that my Adata SU750 512GB might be faulty because multiple temp softwares reported that the temp is around 60 celsius and the sequential read and write were only around 200MB/s and 300MB/s respectively. Online searching said that the normal temp is not far above 40 celsius, with read and write speed both above 500MB/s, as officially mentioned in Adata site. I would have returned the SSD if it were not for the fact that it was Sunday and the shop was closed. So what I did was trying some stuff, just in case.

Long story short, it turned out that the SSD need AHCI mode in order to perform as advertised, it is located in the motherboard bios, in sata mode setting. And my Windows 7 was not installed in AHCI mode, so there were 2 registries that I need to change to activate AHCI driver. The Windows will crash if it doesn't activate AHCI driver while the bios setting is on AHCI mode. After I successfully activate the AHCI mode, the read and write speed become normal, both above 500MB/s as advertised.

Now about the temp, I use a WD HDD that runs at 42 celsius side by side with the SSD. It is very warm to the touch, the heat is VERY noticeable, so I assumed 60 celsius SSD would be like blazing hot in comparison, with smaller area to dissipate heat than HDD. But it wasn't. I turned my PC off and I was to take the disks out when I noticed that my HDD was still very warm and the SSD wasn't hot at all. It was not even close the the warmness of the HDD, which is supposedly 20 celsius cooler than the SSD based on the temp softwares. I put the SSD on the floor and turned on the PC, I touch it, top and bottom, as the softwares reported 60-68 celsius: I can't feel any heat. So I think the temperature sensor are reporting the temp inaccurately and there's no real heat issue. I assume they design SSD with heat dissipation in mind, seems unlikely that they want to and can insulate 60 celsius heat in 7 mm thick SSD that well. It is like just room temp, barely noticeably, maybe 30 celsius.

As of now, the read and write speed are as advertised and the temp issue seems only be caused by temp sensor being innacurate so I don't plan to return it. Just minor issue that doesn't really disrupt functionality.

*TLDR, if you have similar issue (slower read-write speed than advertised and high temp), make sure your sata is set to AHCI mode in bios and check the physical device if there is actual heat issue (touch the device/thermometer), could be just the sensor not reporting temperature accurately. And make sure you plug the SSD to a sata6 slot on the motherboard, because sata3 caps at 300MB/s and the read/write result will be below that.*

Links:
https://www.diffen.com/difference/AHCI_vs_IDE (there is info on how to activate AHCI)
https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ssd-upgrade-sata-3gbps,3469-4.html (sata6 vs sata3 sequential read/write speed)


----------

